# Searching for the perfect boot...



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm in a bit of a bind in trying to find some new boots this year as there are only two stores locally that sell boots, and their selection is super thin. I need to find some good boots and unfortunately my purchase is going to be online. I hope that some ladies (or men!) out there would be willing to give me a few good pointers on some of the stock out this year, or last years even.

I need a med-stiff to stiff boot that is made to freeride every day, since I will either be teaching or riding myself. I've been riding hard boots all summer long, and my DC's from last year packed out by the end of the season. I need something snug along the ankles/heel and will fit a slim foot with normal arch, preferably with traditional, sturdy lacing (none of that fancy lacing crap). 

I've tried 32s, north wave, DC and Burton. I was the happiest with my 32s, but I'm more than willing to give another company a shot knowing that boots change from year to year. 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I can almost guarantee you would like the Nike Zoom Force 1 boots. If you're going to make a blind buy, get them.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Salomon F22. Thread over.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

TXBDan said:


> Salomon F22. Thread over.


FALSE

Pigtails: It is impossible for anyone to recommend you one best brand let along a best boot. Everyone's feet are completely different. Even between siblings.

The only possible way to find a great boot is to try them on. This will most likely mean that you have to visit local shops. You can order online and do returns, but that is going to stack up your shipping bills.

What part of Michigan are you in? We have several shops around MI. Summit Sports and Don Thomas Sport Haus. Summit Sports is all over and Don Thomas is in downtown Birmingham.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, yes, technically i agree with you totally.

But he/she did say they had to buy online. If that's the criteria, then the F22 would be a solid first shot. They are high quality, fit narrow feet well, and are on the stiffer end of boots. *shrug*

Definitely be prepared to buy a few sizes/models and return the losers.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

TXBDan said:


> Well, yes, technically i agree with you totally.
> 
> But he/she did say they had to buy online. If that's the criteria, then the F22 would be a solid first shot. They are high quality, fit narrow feet well, and are on the stiffer end of boots. *shrug*
> 
> Definitely be prepared to buy a few sizes/models and return the losers.


I know, just giving you a hard time like you are trying to do to me in another thread.

Pitails, PM me or tell me details here if you like. I'll be glad to give you the address to one of our shops nearest to you.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha I was distracted by the legs to read the name "pigtails". I guess its rather clearly a girl, likely deserving top notch local customer service.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm located in Houghton in the U.P. of Michigan, which means the closest place to travel is Marquette, and still they have next to nothing. Does hill size = availability or what. Anyway, I've heard Solomon is actually a wider boot for women, though they used to fit narrow feet better back in the day. And Nike? Has anyone actually ridden with a Nike boot yet? I thought they just came out this year... 

I appreciate the feedback though, as well as having my first drama deflowering on a post here. Funnies.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If you have to order online, go with Dogfunk/Backcountry or REI. Both have unlimited no questions asked return policies which means (and this is the important part) _you can use them a few times_ and return them if you don't like the way they fit, feel, pack out, not stiff enough, too stiff, etc.

AFAIK there is only one licensed Nike SB dealer in Michigan, they're somehwere over near Grand Rapids IIRC (I had to look it up a few weeks ago).


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

too many michigan people in one thread:0 dont forget celsuis! failed to see one person give celsuis a try and not love them...i would reccomend going a half size down from the 32s as the have a rather similar fit, but dont forget boots pack out

also like the site dave..imma check out that caberfae shit..9$ holy balls! i need some south east detroit area deals asap! lol

nike is going on its 3rd season if i remember correctly..they generally had good reviews, but people were starting to make claims of them falling apart at the end of the season. im sure nike fixed this, but it also may be due to the materials, they were supposedly super cushy..


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

jmacphee9 check out the SE Michigan thread if you haven't already  it's under the Regional Chat. I'll post up Detroit area deals (PK, Holly, Brighton & ALpine) if/when I come across them.


----------



## graybox (Nov 18, 2010)

if you have the funds, grab the kaiju! your feet will thank you for years to come.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Salamon Malamutes is for me. Superstiff freeride boots. Fits amazing. 
I got 6 pairs of salomon shoes total and i'm so amazed with their fit. and i'm not afreid to buy salamon shoes, without trying it on, even if i live in kazachtan and got us 13 feet.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

I personally like my cheap boot. i have a 5150 legion boa boot. and its semi stiff imo and its one of the most comfy boots ive owned. not sure if they make it in womens tho.


----------



## AMessy (Nov 17, 2010)

When I lived in houghton there was a few places who sold snowboard boots. There was Webers and Down Wind which were both located downtown. Also there was a new Cross Country Sports located up the hill behind the campus.

You could always try the original Cross Country Sports located in Calumet. I think the Specialized bike dealer in Hancock sold boards too. I'm sure some of these places are still around.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The only experience I have with womens boots is what my wife says. She hated her 32's and loves her Burtons...So I'm sure that doesent really help you at all. Obviously trying some on are the best way to go about it. If you have no timeline that post where you can send back stuff no questions asked seems like a good idea.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

graybox said:


> if you have the funds, grab the kaiju! your feet will thank you for years to come.


I just spoke with a guy at a local boardshop and he said the kaiju was a softer boot?? well softer than the regular zoom force 1's... true?


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm kind of late but I have very slim feet as well. I could never find a pair of boots that fit properly. This year I headed to my local shop and they had a pair of Roxy Leilani, which I had yet to hear of. They're perfect for my slim feet. Particularly they have an extra cushion around the ankle to keep my foot in nice and tight.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

mAd mOrdigan said:


> I just spoke with a guy at a local boardshop and he said the kaiju was a softer boot?? well *softer than the regular zoom force 1's*... true?


True. 

The ZF1 is a stiffer boot than the Kaiju. The Kaiju has more tech, hence the $350 price tag. I also find that the ZF1 fits more narrow than the Kaiju.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

TLN said:


> Salamon Malamutes is for me. Superstiff freeride boots. Fits amazing.
> I got 6 pairs of salomon shoes total and i'm so amazed with their fit. and i'm not afreid to buy salamon shoes, without trying it on, even if i live in kazachtan and got us 13 feet.


same 4 me...

malamutes are great..


----------

